# Another Blonde Joke



## Reformingstudent (Jul 19, 2008)

As if there isn't enough. But this was cute and I wanted share it.

Two bowling teams, one of all blondes and one of all brunettes, charter a double-decker bus for a weekend trip.

The brunette team rode on the bottom of the bus, and the blonde team rode on the top level.

The brunette team down below really whooped it up, having a great time, when one of them realized she hadn't heard anything from the blondes upstairs.

She decided to go up and investigate.

When the brunette reached the top, she found all the blondes in fear, staring straight ahead at the road, clutching the seats in front of them with white knuckles.

the brunette asked, "What the heck's going on up here? We're having a great time downstairs!"

One of the blondes looked up at her, swallowed hard and whispered...

"YEAH, BUT YOU'VE GOT A DRIVER!?!"


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jul 19, 2008)

Hahahahahaha  :


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## Herald (Jul 19, 2008)

I'd tell this joke to my wife but then one of you would have to put me up on your couch for the next week or two.


----------



## BJClark (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Mushroom (Jul 20, 2008)

This one is a true story. Years ago we were watching America's Most Wanted with my blond sister-in-law, and she asked aloud, "If they're able to get all these guys doin' stuff on film, why can't they catch 'em right then?".... Momentary silence... then howls of laughter... then, "What's so funny?" It was almost fatal.


----------



## etexas (Jul 20, 2008)

Well it is funny, BUT, I cannot share it with my wife, Megan was (sad sigh, racking sob) born blonde. She is sensitive to blonde jokes!


----------



## govols (Jul 21, 2008)

Too funny


----------



## moral necessity (Jul 21, 2008)

A man from my old church told me of a time that he and his wife were dating. After the date, he drove her back to her college in the middle of a snowstorm to drop her off and had a hard time finding a parking spot. She pointed out a vacant spot right next to her dormatory entrance, to which he replied, "but honey, it's a handicapped spot. I can't park there." She said, "well, I don't think any handicapped person will be parking their wheelchair there today, look how much it's snowing outside."

True story.......I guess that should have been a red flag for him right there.


----------

